# house mates for whites tree frogs



## dragiau01 (Mar 9, 2012)

hi guys 
this is a long shot but does any one know of any thing that is safe to live with whites tree frogs 
i have 3 in an exo terra 60x45x60
many thanks
Ian


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

Iv'e been thinking the same some people have mentioned anoles,but other than that not sure I will follow this post though I'd be interested to no too mate.:2thumb:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

Whites Tree Frogs will Try and eat ANYTHING that moves, even eachother.

White Lipped Tree Frogs are the only thing i would mix with them, even then i would be concerned of the Whites being the better hunters, getting bigger than the White-Lipped and consuming them.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I think they have released both Whites and Anoles into the tropical dome at the Eden project.........

...but im assuming that your viv is a little smaller than that?:lol2:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

a quick youtube search will reveal that anoles and whites are a very very bad idea 

mixing is a very touchy subject best left to only the most experienced keepers


----------



## dragiau01 (Mar 9, 2012)

someone sujested to me in the local shop the other day about golden flying tree frogs but only untill mine out grow them. would this be a good option cos i liked them in the shop.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

If you like the species why not get 2 vivs :whistling2:


----------



## dragiau01 (Mar 9, 2012)

Unfortunately theirs no more room at the inn lol


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

If you haven't mixed species before i dont think its wise to consider it, mixing is sort of done when your much more experienced with mixing. :/ Plus, I think I remember seeing a thread on here where someone bought another young, much smaller WTF to put in with their Adults. 
I remember another guy who kept on wanting to mix Mantella species together (and he was listing species I haven't seen for sale before that are Rare as anything) and he simply wouldn't listen because he didn't like the answers he was getting from everyone! So I hope, even if you dont like the answer, that you don't take it the wrong way or anything?  

As Fallen Angel said, if you like another species and you want them, then buy another tank and just keep them separate  You have a lot to look into mixing species but more importantly will the species actually come across them in the Wild lol I remember visiting a college and seeing they had a Golden Dust Gecko in with D.azureus and just thought what the hell.

Anyway, hope this sort of helps


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Golden treefrogs are lovely frogs- but the males are relatively small- I wouldn't trust Whites with them. As said above, mixing in any case takes serious thought, and Whites don't really mix well with anything.


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

Whites (like most frogs) can be cannibalistic. It's suggested that you shouldn't really house different species together due to that reason, and of course different species need different requirements. Your best bet would to get something similar in size and living requirements, someone said a white lipped tree frog, thats a good idea!

I had a couple of males I had to seperate from 3 of my females (of which 1 was the same age but double in size!!) as they kept attempting to eat them for dinner. (they're fatter now lol)


----------



## dragiau01 (Mar 9, 2012)

judging by the responses i'm guessing a new bigger house is needed so i can get more vivs in.
best start packing up then :lol2:


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

dragiau01 said:


> judging by the responses i'm guessing a new bigger house is needed so i can get more vivs in.
> best start packing up then :lol2:


Lol well I did say dont take it the wrong way, are you just wanting to mix species because you cant get room for another viv?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

dragiau01 said:


> judging by the responses i'm guessing a new bigger house is needed so i can get more vivs in.
> best start packing up then :lol2:


lol Funny you should say that, we're moving soon. :lol2:

On a more serious/helpful note, more efficient use of vertical space is a good way around space issues, through the use of vertical racking. It's why most dart frog keepers using racks to house their vivs, myself included. You can usually fit at least say 4 60cm wide viv (just an example) into the same floor space as you would normally just house a single 60cm viv into. :2thumb: Make lighting a breeze as well, as you can just use T5HOs with reflectors attached to the shelf above, no need for expensive hoods etc.

Oh and I have a vid on my YouTube channel that demonstrates how naughty White's can be when feeding. It shows a slightly smaller White's lunching and biting the nost of a slightly larger White's mistaking it for food, and then shoving his 'hand' into the face of the other frog as if to say "talk to the hand". :lol2: Had the other frog been smaller it could have been a very upsetting video rather than a very very funny one. 

White's Tree Frogs - YouTube

Ade


----------

